# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Pil + vroeger bloedverlies

## ponytje

Beste,

Ik pakte woensdag (eergisteren) mijn laatste pil en had de vorige keer mijn pil doorgeslikt, dus mijn regels niet gekregen. Normaal heb ik daar geen last van en komen mijn regels dan op zondag. Deze keer begon dat woensdagochtend al met een klein beetje bruin verlies en de ochtend daarna lichte bloeding? Anders heb ik bij mijn regels veel meer bloedverlies...ik heb ook lichte vorm van diarree, maar heb daar vroeger ook nog nooit geen last van ondervonden, dat mijn regels dan bv eerder kwamen. Ik vroeg mij af of dit wel normaal was of niet?? 
Ben ook wel sinds kort enige kilo's vermagerd...

----------

